# 13" South Bend lathe steadyrest



## dwdw47 (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm sure some one has built their own steady rest for their lathe. I'm hoping to do so myself. Would like to make weldment instead of a casting. The largest piece to hold would be +9"  but still close to 3/4"! 
Any ideas for this project?
Thank You In Advance
dwdw47


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 9, 2013)

I've never built one but I have a old stile the fits the ways but it only measures 6 !/4 on center. 

I have used it on my 13" before I got one and its just laying around. 

It has one bolt missing for one finger but you could use a standard Bolt.

I have a excellent price on it if you interested PM me for info.

Paul


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jan 10, 2013)

Here's a couple of steady rest builds that were on this board some time ago...

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...-Steady-Rest-(Finished)?highlight=steady+rest

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/5485-Home-made-steady-rest?highlight=steady+rest

Hope that helps,

-Ron


----------



## dwdw47 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank You for the fast replies!! The plans look very promising. I just love seeing the machines that are made by the Home shop!
It gives me ideas on how to head in a different direction than the assembly line variety.
Many talented people!! 
I had planned to use square and rectangle tubing and pipe with fitted inserts as a weldment.
It was to be more of a modded hexagon or an oval triangle.The 9" capacity will make it very heavy but less than solid.
Using inter-changeable followers for the different diameters hoping to get down to 3/4" with brass inserts.
Thank You for the great input and redirecting my ideas.
dwdw47


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 10, 2013)

Heres the picture of the steady, But you won't be able to open it up to the size you want.

Paul


----------

